# WKORV North First Phase Completion Date



## Steve Hank (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anybody know when the first phase of the Westin Kaanapail Ocean Resort Villas North is supposed to be completed?  We are owners at the original resort and we are wondering if the new resort and the great pools that will be associated it will be open when we go in July.  They had started construction when we were there last July, but we are wondering when it will be open.  Any information that you have would be appreicated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no, they won't have anything done in July...I am going to say 2007?  There are pictures on the website that show they have barely started construction - scroll down to the bottom of the page and click on *View the latest construction pictures.* - WKORV


----------



## Negma (Jan 30, 2006)

We were told yesterday that you can begin booking June of '07. Of course that was from the salesperson who is till trying to get us to go for OV ! Note OV is not available until early '08.


----------



## migun22co (Jan 30, 2006)

Steve Hank said:
			
		

> Does anybody know when the first phase of the Westin Kaanapail Ocean Resort Villas North is supposed to be completed?  We are owners at the original resort and we are wondering if the new resort and the great pools that will be associated it will be open when we go in July.  They had started construction when we were there last July, but we are wondering when it will be open.  Any information that you have would be appreicated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


 

We were there two weeks ago and bought in the norh villas. they said 2008 was when they'd be ready, if i recall correctly. most of the framing for all buildings is done or close to being done, but they've got a long way to go for everything else.
--m


----------



## chrisfromOC (Jan 30, 2006)

Definitely a slow construction process, as I was also told that they won't be open til 2008.  Somehow Marriott is going to have their new tower up and operating by summer 2007, and they haven't even broken ground yet.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 30, 2006)

we were told - early 2007 for the OF units - this came from a sales person in Dec.


----------



## ripshion (Jan 30, 2006)

Steve Hank said:
			
		

> Does anybody know when the first phase of the Westin Kaanapail Ocean Resort Villas North is supposed to be completed?  We are owners at the original resort and we are wondering if the new resort and the great pools that will be associated it will be open when we go in July.  They had started construction when we were there last July, but we are wondering when it will be open.  Any information that you have would be appreicated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



I walked through the resort last week.  They have (2) Derricks erected and it seems like they are working on the foundation, nothing was framed.  There is no way they will be done by July!


----------

